# 11 month old V barking at other dogs when off lead



## Joanne (Apr 10, 2019)

Hi all
Gin is an 11month old female Vizsla who has always been very submissive when meeting other dogs. She always would get very low to the ground and sometime even pee but after a few minutes would be OK with the dogs.
She now barks whenever we see other dogs coming towards us but only when she us OFF lead? If on lead she very rarely barks at them.
If she doesn't want to interact with other dogs that's fine with me but how can I stop her barking? It's definitely due to anxiety as once we get close enough she is very submissive again but then will play fine. If she is with dogs she knows she is fine.
Any advice on stopping the barking would be great. 
Thanks


----------



## Bruno13 (May 11, 2013)

Hi, my 7 year old V also has a similar issue, but mainly when we are walking and the other dogs are also on a leash, I try to distract him as we walk pass the dogs, not easy at all he gets very anxious. I wish I could give some advice to you but I seem to be I. The same boat. I wonder if could it be lack of socializing? 🤔 if any one reading this posts and has experience a similar issue please comment, it’s probably one of the worst behavior problems a dog owner can experience.


----------

